# OT: 2006 Playoffs



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about them playoffs!?!?

It's pretty tight isn't it.

Bucks have actually won a game.

Washington is keeping up with the Cavs.

Indiana is giving the Nets fits.

Shaq's lost on the court.

Kings are dueling the Spurs.

Dallas is actually up 3-0.

The Lakers are up 3-1 vs the Suns?

This year it's pretty tights, I can't believe that everyone, yes _everyone_, has a chance to win the title. It's crazy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah boy *GO KINGS!!!!* :buddies: :biggrin: :djparty: :dpepper: :king: :allhail:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

DETROIT is still the team to beat.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

they didnt look so good after game 3 :wink:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Go Wizards!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^ :krazy:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I have to say it's sort of a bummer watching the Bulls giving the Heat a run, the Lakers up 3-1 on the Suns, Wiz running with the Cavs...while the Celtics are home. I am an optimist on what Danny is doing in Boston and Ainge did inherit a mess - but I am ready for this team to compete at a high level. I am looking forward to what happens in the draft or with the picks (trade?) and hopefully next season for this Celtics team to make a giant leap forward.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It is interesting, I would not have predicted Indiana & Chicago doing so well, the Heat are WAY over-rated. Man!
Detroit I still think will win the crown big-time, and I wouldn't be surprised to see them do it against Dallas not San Antonio who's not the same without Duncan healthy.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> It is interesting, I would not have predicted Indiana & Chicago doing so well, the Heat are WAY over-rated. Man!
> Detroit I still think will win the crown big-time, and I wouldn't be surprised to see them do it against Dallas not San Antonio who's not the same without Duncan healthy.


I think Bryant's on a mission to make those sportswriters look silly. In the meantime Nash has obviously spent too much time reading his own press clippings, as he apparently forgot that you're not supposed to dribble into a corner against a trap. Someone better tell Boris Diaw that if you're calling for a timeout on the road you have to yell, do it in English (because when you shout "Temps dehors!" the refs probably assume you're talking about the groupies), and SIGNAL WITH YOUR HANDS. Oh, and someone tell Tim Thomas that when you're on the floor and a teammate's caught in the trap you have to do _something_. Did he think he had a courtside SRO ticket or something? That was the biggest collective brain cramp I've ever seen.

And has there been a sadder sight this playoff season than Eric Snow? He hasn't been able to so much as slow Arenas down, and I think at this point that some of the posters on this board could put up better offensive numbers (has he managed to score 6 points yet? Christ). Dallas is looking like the cream of the crop at this point.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

BigDonut you have to many teams


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He's a fan of the wagon, I think. It all depends on the weather.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sox, Kings, Celtics, Suns, Mariners, Saints, not that many. both of you shut up! :curse:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I think Bryant's on a mission to make those sportswriters look silly. In the meantime Nash has obviously spent too much time reading his own press clippings, as he apparently forgot that you're not supposed to dribble into a corner against a trap. Someone better tell Boris Diaw that if you're calling for a timeout on the road you have to yell, do it in English (because when you shout "Temps dehors!" the refs probably assume you're talking about the groupies), and SIGNAL WITH YOUR HANDS. Oh, and someone tell Tim Thomas that when you're on the floor and a teammate's caught in the trap you have to do _something_. Did he think he had a courtside SRO ticket or something? That was the biggest collective brain cramp I've ever seen.



According to those around Diaw did call for the time out in English twice right in front of the ref but still didn't get one, I didn't see the game though so I don't know.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Sox, Kings, Celtics, Suns, Mariners, Saints, not that many. both of you shut up! :curse:


You nevermentioned the Saints until they got Bush


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He jumped on the wagon.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i will admit this --- i didn't start REALLY paying attention until Reggie Bush arrived. But i was pulling for them all last year, felt bad for them w/ the move to San Antonio and stuff. Let's hope we play all 8 home games this year.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Bandwagoner


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i will admit this --- i didn't start REALLY paying attention until Reggie Bush arrived. But i was pulling for them all last year, felt bad for them w/ the move to San Antonio and stuff. Let's hope we play all 8 home games this year.




BD lets not say "we" until more than 3 days has passed since u started liking them :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

First round has been much more interesting than I anticipated.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> BD lets not say "we" until more than 3 days has passed since u started liking them :biggrin:





DWest Superstar said:


> Bandwagoner


3 days have passed. i get the bandwagoner term a lot, i don't really care.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> 3 days have passed. i get the bandwagoner term a lot, i don't really care.


I, myself, have jumped upon the Saints bandwagon. They're not my favorite team by any lengths, but I really like them with Brees and Bush. Now my...5th favorite NFL team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I did notice you posting there, though i wondered if it's because you seem to like following me around. :banana:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> I did notice you posting there, though i wondered if it's because you seem to like following me around. :banana:


:rofl:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyways, what is this playoffs business? NBA Playoffs? Is that some sort of special event or something? 

Baseball season baby!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Anyways, what is this playoffs business? NBA Playoffs? Is that some sort of special event or something?





yep...its a special event that celtics fans will continue to not know about as danny ainge is here


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Come on #1AW give it time.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yep...its a special event that celtics fans will continue to not know about as danny ainge is here


come on now


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im very impatient :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This years playoffs are just too good!

Last nights Spurs-Mavs game was freaking amazing. Overtime both teams giving it's all. Manu was sick, too bad he fouled out.

Tonights Heat-Nets game was also great. It blows that the series ended with a 4-1 Heat win (Toine was money.  ) but it was more than just entertaining. 

And finally, tonights Suns-Clippers (!) game is just amazing. Right now it's in double OT. Cassell tied at with a 3 in regulation with 3 seconds left. Bell tied it in 1st OT with 1.1 left. What a game.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im very impatient :curse:


You remind me of Rick Pitino


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

How good are these playoffs? The Mavs/Spurs series is fantastic. The Cavs are _unbelievable_. How good is LeBron at 21? Scary. And you have to give the Cavs coaching huge credit as well for keeping it together down 2-0 and with Hughes out. It looks like Detroit is missing Larry Brown about now.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

No kidding!! Lebron is starting to come into his own. 

Charlie Rosen (Foxsports) compared LeBron and Rasheed Wallace. His premise is that LeBron is all the Cavs have, the Pistons have role players and that Rasheed is the difference between winning and losing. 

He then made a comment that made me laugh. Hard. He said that Detroit shut Lebron down in several shooting areas. Of course LBJ scored 32!!!! I wish I could get "shut down" like that every game, LOLOLOL. And the best is yet to come.

The playoffs have been great. :cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hop ethe cavs win just to see what sheed will say after that outburst of how they coulndt beat the pistons in a series....he'll be answering questions about that for months hahaha


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

God do i want Cleveland and Dallas to do their business. I hated last year's finals, San Antonio and Detroit are my two most hated teams in the NBA (Indiana and the Flakers are up there too).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

XtaZ606 said:


> God do i want Cleveland and Dallas to do their business. I hated last year's finals, San Antonio and Detroit are my two most hated teams in the NBA (Indiana and the Flakers are up there too).



San Antonio? I would have never guessed...

Not sure how to tell you this, but the avatar, the Spurs, are from San Antonio.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:rofl: the only reason i have this avatar is b/c i lost one of those avatar bets in the playoff series against the Spurs, being a Kings fan. So i lost and had to keep this for 2 weeks. I can get rid of it on Monday though.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

How good is D. Wade? The guy is shotting about 69% for the _series_ against the Pistons. He's humble. Poised. He's well aware that a shot at a title is a rare thing. He's a blast to watch and great for the NBA. A Dallas / Heat finals would be fun.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

There's still some great basketball to be played before the finals. The Suns/Mavs series is freaking phenomenal. Last night's Heat/Pistons game was also great. I'm hoping there's at least a game six in that series. The Suns/Mavs series looks like a lock for a game seven.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This is a huge game tonight obviously. The Suns seem mentally defeated. We'll see tonight what they are made of. I think it's Mavs in 6.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I did not expect that. Bell was big for the Suns. And holding Dirk to 11 was surprising. Or I should say Dirk pretty much disappeared. Hell of a series.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

God i hope the Suns win the series. If they match up with the Heat, i think Phoenix wins the championship.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> God i hope the Suns win the series. If they match up with the Heat, i think Phoenix wins the championship.



u may be the only person in the world that thinks that


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mavs/Heat. BOOKH IT!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> u may be the only person in the world that thinks that


Shaq will be ineffective against Phoenix if they (PHX) bring their A game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> Shaq will be ineffective against Phoenix if they (PHX) bring their A game.




yeaaaaaaaaaaaa because whos phoenixs center?? boris diaw?? he will make shaq ineffective...all 180 lbs of him


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

no if Phoenix runs like hell like they like to do, Shaq cannot keep up and he will neutralized, at least defensively. And he can't stop the 3 point shot.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> no if Phoenix runs like hell like they like to do, Shaq cannot keep up and he will neutralized, at least defensively. And he can't stop the 3 point shot.




if phoenix can "neutralize" him by shooting 3s at say 40% then miami can do the same thing by feeding shaq the ball and having him edit anyone trying to guard him while shooting 75% from the field

Can you please think of a better term that cannot be viewed as offensive? 

- *Premier*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

and by running him out of the game, making him tired. He can't keep up. The Suns would turn it into a Dwyane Wade show and they won't let Shaq become a threat. So they force him out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> and by running him out of the game, making him tired. He can't keep up. The Suns would turn it into a Dwyane Wade show and they won't let Shaq become a threat. So they force him out.




he'll be able to keep up...shaq will play as hard as he has to knowing that there are 7 or fewer games left in the season and he wont have to save his energy for anything else..



and sorry prem i didnt think it was bad at the time


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and sorry prem i didnt think it was bad at the time


No problem. Unfortunately, words of that nature have become synonymous with "defeated."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

How good is D. Wade! If Miami wins this series Wade goes down as one BIG TIME player and Dallas goes down as a hugely talented team - without a spine. Miami is showing more will and heart and desire to gut it out. Dallas clearly has more talent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think it's just God disguised as [strike]Michael Jordan[/strike] Dwyane Wade


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it's just God disguised as Antoine Walker




:biggrin: :biggrin: had to the door was wide open


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

While I want the Heat to win, I really thought that the Mavs got screwed on that timeout...and the foul before that, but more on the timeout.

Avery said "timeout after the 2nd FT", Josh Howard signaled a "T" at Avery and the refs call a timeout.

Awful way to end a great game...not the first for Josh Howard though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Avery said "timeout after the 2nd FT", Josh Howard signaled a "T" at Avery and the refs call a timeout.



no aqua...if u look close at the replay, which i did many times, you can see that after avery signals for timeout after the 2nd...howard looks at the ref, signals timeout and starts walking slowly to the bench...he thought there was gonna be a timeout...he called it to the ref then tried to take it back afterward...it was tough luck on a miscommunication....bu tthey didnt get screwed it was their own fault


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The refs have been hyperactive with the whistles anyway. 
I'm curious if they've yet broken the record for the most technical fouls called in the finals. 
There is a good video elsewhere, I think in the main playoffs board that shows that it was Howard and not Novitski who fouled Wade on the last play. Is that what you meant, Aqua??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no aqua...if u look close at the replay, which i did many times, you can see that after avery signals for timeout after the 2nd...howard looks at the ref, signals timeout and starts walking slowly to the bench...he thought there was gonna be a timeout...he called it to the ref then tried to take it back afterward...it was tough luck on a miscommunication....bu tthey didnt get screwed it was their own fault


I just took another look, yet still can't say he signaled the "T" at the ref...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> The refs have been hyperactive with the whistles anyway.
> I'm curious if they've yet broken the record for the most technical fouls called in the finals.
> There is a good video elsewhere, I think in the main playoffs board that shows that it was Howard and not Novitski who fouled Wade on the last play. Is that what you meant, Aqua??


That was the other thing that I thought was one of the ref's mistakes. 

In fact, it was such a small foul (a touch on the hand?!?!) that you never see something like that called at the end of a game.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, then they let them hammer on each other for the rest of the game. 

I think the refs have been capricious and inconsistent. Like calling Wade for hanging on the rim, then not calling it on Dampier 5 minutes later. Or all the technicals in game 3(?), it has to be some kind of record for the finals, doesn't it? 

I know that being a ref in the finals is tough, but I think this has been a poorly called series.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I just took another look, yet still can't say he signaled the "T" at the ref...




then why would he be leaving his place on the foul line to go take a seat on the bench??? theres no other explination to why he moved from his spot for the free throw


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> then why would he be leaving his place on the foul line to go take a seat on the bench??? theres no other explination to why he moved from his spot for the free throw


Talk to the coach? Go to the other side of the line?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Talk to the coach? Go to the other side of the line?




possibly...but i guess the only thing that can be said is if you make the signal for TO you better mean it cuz if a ref sees it they r calling it...especially after the steve nash fiasco and the controversy of the timeout that was called but not called...so im sure the refs were told look for the timeouts u know...either way it was johnson and howards fault...cant blame the refs


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WTF was this Antoine...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> WTF was this Antoine...




I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> WTF was this Antoine...


That's the Antoine Walker wiggle on the ground. Remember the thing he did when the Celtics used to win? yeah...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> That's the Antoine Walker wiggle on the ground. Remember the thing he did when the Celtics used to win? yeah...




sighhhhhhhhhh...i hear ya aqua...


----------

